# Anybody has sucess with True African Blue Hornets corals?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am planning to get, but can not find reliable info on the web
Thanks
Like this one
http://www.thereeftank.com/forums/f6/african-blue-hornets-132993.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Those are Zoa's... So each is an individual coral..

Zoa's are typically easy to keep as long as you have them in the right spot (some like high light.. some will die quickly to it... at least with my experience)

Those look pretty bad-ass, so i would expect them to be 10-50 dollars per head.... I would be interested in some if you can find them somewhere


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

will check SUM today at 1PM.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I've had success with African hornets. Just leave them alone. I had some recession, but they seem to be coming back.


----------

